# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  replication in sqlserver2008r2

## baharsky

با سلام
من یک سرور مرکزی و چند سرور محلی دارم که باید روی آنها رپلیکیشن را فعال کنم.در اینجا حالتهای مختلف ریپلیکیت مثل یک طرفه،دو طرفه و دو طرفه شرطی را نیاز دارم.
وبرای کلید اصلی جداول از نوع uniqueidentifier استفاده کرده ام.
آیا برای ریپلیکیت جز این کار تمهیدات خاصی باید در بانک در نظر گرفته شود؟
البته من توانسته ام ریپلیکیت یک طرفه و دو طرفه بدون شرط را انجام دهم اما روی دو طرفه شرطی به مشکل می خورم.آیا مشکل از ساختار دینا بیس است؟
کسی می تواند مراحل کامل کار را آموزش دهد؟
 :ناراحت:

----------


## y_ziaee

دوست من سلام:
اسفاده از ریپلیکیشن جهت ایجاد ارتباط ، نیاز من هم هست منتها من در حد آماتور با آن آشنایی دارم . اگز مرجعی دارید ممنون میشوم برای من هم ارسال نمائید.تا کمکی بزرگ کرده باشید.

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
درمورد Replication یک مقاله در سایت به صورت فارسی هست.
اون رو مطالعه کنید.
اگر مشکل خاصی دارید نوع مشکل رو بپرسید تا پاسخ داده بشه.

----------

